# 2015 Subaru Legacy 3.6R Upgrade



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Time for yet another build from the pages of Chithead's Audio Adventures. Acquired a 2015 Subaru Legacy 3.6R late last year after a string of bad luck with the previous car. Nothing against Subaru or WRX cars (Have had four Subarus, and two WRXs) - but that car was just cursed. Moved on to this beauty, and am enjoying the luxury life now :laugh:

So this has been an interesting roller coaster. Have had a few system goals, and each one has proved to have it's own challenges. Main thing, is the factory head unit MUST stay. We enjoy it way too much, and the aftermarket dash kits just look like junk. Plus an aftermarket radio looks like a toy compared to the big dash panel for the head unit. And surprisingly, the car doesn't sound bad for stock. Imaging, I mean. Stage is better than almost 85% of the cars I've listened to, but it could still use some upgrades. Have gone everywhere from an all Morel build with Helix P Six and SPXL 1000 for processing and amplification, to a pair of Phoenix Gold SD1300.5 with 360.3 and hodge podge of speakers and subs, to where it sits today. The goal is simple as possible, low power so as to not need any charging system upgrades, but still retain that awesome stage with the upgraded sound.

First, pictures of the car:










That beautiful 3.6R:










Dash shots:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Front door:



Back door:



Trunk (big enough to put a bike in it):





















Rear deck speaker:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Our Legacy is equipped with the Harman Kardon Premium Sound System, which includes eight speakers. Three in the dash, four in the doors, and a rear deck mounted woofer. The dash speakers are 3.5", with the left and right having a coaxial configuration, center channel is just a midrange, front doors have 6x9" woofers, rear doors are 6.5" coax, and rear deck is another 6x9" woofer. 

Some pictures - Center channel:







Outer dash speakers:





Can barely see the little tweeter down inside these:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Rear deck woofer:



















Pictures of the rear deck opening:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

So, this is what I've figured out so far. The rear woofer covers subwoofer frequencies. Front doors cover from at least 22Hz up to 500. The rear door speakers are crossed from about 100Hz up, dash speakers don't kick in until about 750Hz. This has proved more challenging than I anticipated, just trying to pull signals, keep the staging, and still make it sound good. But, from my listening tests, the best option has been to remove the rear speakers, use that signal for the left and right dash locations. Use the left and right dash locations for tweeter signal, front doors for midbass, center channel as just that, a center channel, and rear deck for subwoofer. For anyone wanting to tap into these wires, here is the diagram I found:

Left Front Speaker (+/-) purple - white +,- radio, white 10 pin plug, pins 2 - 6
On models with amplifier, the speaker wires are purple - gray (woofer); red - orange (tweeter) at the amplifier under passenger seat, white 30 pin plug, pins 11 - 26; 13 - 28.
Right Front Speaker (+/-) blue - pink +,- radio, white 10 pin plug, pins 1 - 5
On models with amplifier, the speaker wires are blue - white (woofer); green - brown (tweeter) at the amplifier under passenger seat, white 30 pin plug, pins 12 - 27; 9 - 24.
Left Rear Speaker (+/-) orange - red +,- radio, white 6 pin plug, pins 2 - 6
On models with amplifier, the speaker wires are green - blue at the amplifier under passenger seat, white 30 pin plug, pins 14 - 29.
Right Rear Speaker (+/-) white - yellow +,- radio, white 6 pin plug, pins 1 - 3
On models with amplifier, the speaker wires are brown - white at the amplifier under passenger seat, white 30 pin plug, pins 15 - 30.
Center Channel (+/-) lt. green - yellow +,- amplifier under passenger seat, white 30 pin plug, pins 10 - 25
Subwoofer (+/-) red - green +,- amplifier under passenger seat, white 30 pin plug, pins 8 - 23 

Harman Kardon amplifier under the front passenger seat:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Which leads back to the current plan. Lucked up on a set of Zapco DC amplifiers, which included a pair of DC360.4, single DC500.1, and the DRC-SL controller. These fit all the requirements perfectly. Low power draw, decent output, and built-in processing. Managed to score four of these from eBay too:



















These will allow integration of the factory outputs right to Symbilink inputs for the Zapco amps. Just need some 6 foot cables and a Y Splitter to hook them up.

Also scored some of these from eBay:









Vifa 4" coaxial for the three dash locations, They have separate terminals for the woofer and tweeter, which will allow active capability, and utilize the inputs I want to assign for each speaker.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Found a set of JL Audio C5 5x7" mids from the classifieds here, that will work perfect for woofer duty. 

Another eBay purchase:










Should be super simple to modify them with a cutting board or other plastic material to make the 5x7" woofers fit spectacularly.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wanted to take some measurements for the new subwoofer enclosure, and figure out what I'm up against far as if IB was an option, bandpass, sealed upfiring, ported, you know. The little things 

While the rear shelf was out, thought I might as well use up some leftover dampener that's been taking up space in the garage:







Did the trunk lid as well:



Will definitely be going back over everything again, especially if the subwoofer I hope to use works out. Probably just going with a rear firing sealed enclosure, but haven't ruled out upfiring through the factory cutout if it works better that way.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh, for anyone considering using the factory rear deck location and a larger subwoofer for IB in one of these, be prepared for an interesting battle:










There is a support beam very close to the cutout:










And if you try to move it the other way, be prepared to move the rear seat fold down cable:


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm waiting to take delivery on a '16 Outback Premium same color as your Legacy.It's my first Subaru so hopefully I dont regret the purchase (it's the wifey's so no messing with it).I'm liking the look of the new Legacys so definitely will be watching this.Good luck with the ride and build .


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

The redesign in 2015 fixed every complaint I had over the previous gen Legacy and Outback. Subaru really listens to its customers and seems to do a great job improving where they can.

Maybe she'll let you tweak a few things once this build is finished. My wife is pretty reserved when it comes to Audio too, yet she still has one jamming setup in our Forester.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Yea Subaru has come along way.Did alot of research and video watching before pulling the trigger . Any upgrades will be a no go because we're leasing .


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Sub'd
Fellow Legacy owner


----------



## KrautNotRice (Nov 2, 2015)

Subscribed.
Wondering about the 4" Vifas, I saw them on eBay too. Have you listened to them yet? There's a few older threads about them and people seem to like them.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I've done a few listening tests just setting them on my desk, and running active via an older Alpine head unit. Pretty impressive. Definitely didn't expect that nice of a sound from them, but am very hopeful they will work out.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

I wish I could fit a 4" driver in my 2010 LGT dash location.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, technically, they don't actually drop right in. Will definitely require some trimming.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Since those Vifa don't have a passive attached, I would either have to run a 3 way plus sub setup (which my 80prs can't do) or purchase some passives for it. Bummer.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

If you really wanted to try them, and also building your own crossover, the schematic is available:










This will put them in an 8-ohm configuration though - not a bad thing though


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Dude get to slapping those dc's amps in !


----------



## KrautNotRice (Nov 2, 2015)

ghionw said:


> Since those Vifa don't have a passive attached, I would either have to run a 3 way plus sub setup (which my 80prs can't do) or purchase some passives for it. Bummer.


I've thought about it too. One alternative is to use your 80prs to run 3 way not counting your sub, then for your sub just use your amp's crossover and summing (if your amp supports that).


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Guess I should go ahead and offer an update.

Spent most of the day listening to those Vifa. While running active on my computer desk, they were definitely very enjoyable. But upfiring in a car dash, not so much. Guess it's the off-axis response or something. Just wasn't right. Kick drum and tom toms were definitely locked dead center, but that's about it. Everything else paled in comparison to some other speakers I've tried. Gonna step back a bit, and re-evaluate some things.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

So. I'm rethinking some things. Possibly considering adding another amp, DC200.2 - that would provide 50 watts at 4-ohms by 10 channels, and 350 watts at 4 ohms on one channel. Won't give too many details just yet, as there is still some testing that needs done. But... might revisit this IB setup again.

Made a template of the stock woofer:










And am wondering about adapting a 12" subwoofer in that spot:


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow that would be tight! But you may have rattle city doing that


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Man that's gonna be tight


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

chithead said:


>


Lol,don't let us down and carry out the deed.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, there is a chance I might be just going with an enclosure for the easy route, (already have one built) - but, guess I'll let the cat out now. Breaking my most favorite speakers out of retirement, and going to use them. 

Have four Morel MT22 tweeters, four Morel CDM88 midranges, a pair of Morel Ovation 6 woofers, four MW166 woofers, and an Ultimo 12. Thinking about using three midranges in the dash locations, with a tweeter next to each, the Ovation woofers in the front doors, and the Ultimo either IB or in the enclosure. Reason for adding the DC200.2 is that I could either bridge one DC360.4 to the Ovation woofers that way, and still have 50 watts for each tweeter and midrange, or could add a pair of MW166 woofers to the rear doors, and have four midbass going. Something I've experimented with before and had limited success, but never had the tuning capability like four Zapco DC amps would provide. 

May try porting that enclosure for the Ultimo. I know 350 watts sealed isn't enough, which is why IB come into consideration. But ported could work. Overbuilt the enclosure to 1.65 sealed, and that's after displacement and bracing. Adding a 4" Tube would put it perfect into the recommended ported enclosure.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Ohhhhh morel all over the place


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, the legacy of the Legacy, is at an end. She departed our company this afternoon. Thank you to everyone for putting up with my constant indecisions and questions. Have learned a lot from this one, that will carry over to the new ride quite well. 

The main reason for letting go of the Subaru, is my wife wanted a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited. She's wanted one for a long time, and with her recently graduating and getting her RN, felt like she definitely deserved it. So we picked this baby up today:










Which left me without a car. But that's not important, her happiness was the most important thing. So you bet I was surprised when she pointed to this and said get it:


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow what a great wife....she gets a Jeep and you get American Muscle....


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Atta boy!!! Nice choice, cant wait to see this upcoming build


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

Went in for one and came home with 2. Sounds like a good day. Unless it was at the hospital delivery room. :laugh:


----------



## KrautNotRice (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrats on the new whips! Is that Unlimited Cosmos Blue? Love that color.
Did you start a new thread yet for the new ride?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you! Hydro Blue Pearlcoat, it's our favorite color on those Wranglers for sure. Knew which Jeep we wanted, was quite a surprise to come home with the Challenger.

No thread started yet, still collecting items for each vehicle. The Wrangler will be a simple upgrade, passive comps, coax, single sub with a double din touchscreen controlling it all.

Challenger though, I'm still doing a bit of research to get a signal from that UConnect head unit. Wanting to go 3-way active and single sub in it. 

Basically just trying to utilize some of the items in my audio collection.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

That's kickass !!!! Can't wait to see what you drop in


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I think you'll like it


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Great color scheme, love the White w/Black wheels :2thumbsup: , Congrats!


----------

